# whats the biggest pigeon out there that can fly?



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

runts? are they able to fly? and smallest? the figuritas? im interested in raising different sizes of pigeons. please recommend some comparible breeds. oh and also i ran into an ad for miniature doves...thay are supposed to be 1/3 smaller then regular dove...but i cant seem to find any other information on them on the internet???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what ad for miniature doves? can you tell us what it said?...the smaller pigeons are the figuritas ( I have and love them) and porturguese tumblers are small as well also budepest tumblers and a few other tumbler types as far as the biggest there are breeds that look big and then there are breeds that out weigh most breeds...not sure what they are?? one to come to mind is the hungarian giant house pigeon.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

towards the bottom... miniature ringneck.

http://www.strombergschickens.com/stock/doves.php


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL. 1/3 of the size of a regular ringneck? That is quite tiny. I'm trying to visualize that and it seems about the size of a diamond dove. I wouldn't pay that much for a 'mini' ringneck unless I could see it in person and compare the size myself. Stromberg's already rips people off with their crazy prices. Someone just decided to breed only from their smallest ringnecks and work from there. Then turn around and sell them.

The biggest pigeon that can fly is the Giant Runt. Utility, not show. I can't see a show Runt getting very far off the ground. Utility runts are just as large, just not as squatty/chubby appearing as the show version. They're like homers lookwise, just on a larger scale. They can fly, just don't expect anything special or flock flying. Just here, there, ground, roof, etc. Not very fast either.

Smallest would be figs, yes.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

do you mean pigeon breeds or pigeon species? we have a huge native pigeon in New Zealand that goes "WHOMP" every time it lands in a tree lol they are 55cm long and between 510-850g in weight -google kereru if you want to know about them


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

The victoria-crowned pigeon is the biggest pigeon in the world; it is from New guinae.
although it is a ground pigeon, I'm PRETTY SURE it can fly, but not far or high.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I've seen pictures of them in trees so I'd imagine they can fly a bit. Maybe they're like wild turkey . May look big and somewhat bulky, and spend most their time on the ground, but man, those things can FLY!


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

darkfur said:


> do you mean pigeon breeds or pigeon species? we have a huge native pigeon in New Zealand that goes "WHOMP" every time it lands in a tree lol they are 55cm long and between 510-850g in weight -google kereru if you want to know about them


regular city pigeons weigh anywhere from 490g - like 690g (avarage 555). are you sure its 510g - 850g?


----------

